# Aquarium Boobs Over Buxom Mermaid



## Black Phantom (Aug 9, 2010)

Aquarium bosses have put a bikini on an underwater statue of a mermaid - because her boobs were attracting too much attention.

Staff at Sea Life Chessington said they noticed many young male visitors to their underwater tunnel were not giving the marine life their full attention.

So in a bid to save the mermaid's modesty and get visitors concentrating on the fish again, a diver was dispatched to cover the statue's breasts with a bikini.

Manager Justine Locker said: "It's a bit of a boob on our part. We hadn't noticed quite how buxom Sally was until we clocked young boys, and not so young boys, spending a lot of time ogling her in the walkthrough ocean tunnel.

"Since then, none of us can avoid what is starring us straight in the face, so it's time for a cover-up."

http://web.orange.co.uk/article/quirkies/Aquarium_boobs_over_buxom_mermaid?sid=3ecbfdf4ba8f


----------



## marcski (Aug 9, 2010)

Our country is just filled with freaking prudes....its a freaking statue!!!  Ridiculous!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 9, 2010)

marcski said:


> Our country is just filled with freaking prudes....its a freaking statue!!!  Ridiculous!



It's in the UK. :smash: ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh and they need a before pic ...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh and they need a before pic ...



Agreed, can't form an opinion without it...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2010)

marcski said:


> Our country is just filled with freaking prudes....its a freaking statue!!!  Ridiculous!





wa-loaf said:


> It's in the UK. :smash: ;-)



BTW - if this was in our country they probably would have removed the statue and had it destroyed, or they would have just closed the whole place.  Then they would have sued the artist who made it in the first place.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 10, 2010)

Black Phantom + GroundskeeperWillie= BB.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 10, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Black Phantom + GroundskeeperWillie= BB.



I believe Groundskeeper is not BB,  Black Phantom, maybe.


----------



## marcski (Aug 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> BTW - if this was in our country they probably would have removed the statue and had it destroyed, or they would have just closed the whole place.  Then they would have sued the artist who made it in the first place.



LOL!

Obviously, I didn't read the article. But its funny that they'd do that in the UK, where boobs are on the menu every day on Page 3 of the day's newspaper!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> BTW - if this was in our country they probably would have removed the statue and had it destroyed, or they would have just closed the whole place.  Then they would have sued the artist who made it in the first place.



....or cover it up. Gentlemen, it troubles me to have to advise you that legal precedence exists for state sanctioned censorship in this particular area:
_In 2002, under John Ashcroft, curtains were permanently installed blocking the statue from view during speeches. The curtains were first used on a rental basis during the administration of Richard Thornburgh. _
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirit_of_Justice







Which led to this notorius incident last winter:






I trust none of us will be making the same mistake this winter?


----------



## dmc (Aug 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> It's in the UK. :smash: ;-)



England started all this crap with those damn Victorians...


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 10, 2010)

and the queen.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2010)

She's hot. Nice rack. Old school style.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 10, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I believe Groundskeeper is not BB,  Black Phantom, maybe.



Groundskeeper = no

BP's post here is the same modus operandi as BB - post a [news] article with no accompanying commentary.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 10, 2010)

on vacation last year this picture was on the wall of the hotel.  my daughter was very offended... me? i took a picture :-D


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2010)

dmc said:


> England started all this crap with those damn Victorians...



I thought it was the uptight Pilgrims running away from England that caused all this crap ... ?


----------



## dmc (Aug 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I thought it was the uptight Pilgrims running away from England that caused all this crap ... ?



Yes - then it went away and came back.....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victorian_morality


----------



## Glenn (Aug 10, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Groundskeeper = no
> 
> BP's post here is the same modus operandi as BB - post a [news] article with no accompanying commentary.



I think groundskeeper is a strong possibility. The alter ego with the opposite personality. Anything is possible on the ol' interweb. But who knows...I could be totally wrong.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 10, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I think groundskeeper is a strong possibility. The alter ego with the opposite personality. Anything is possible on the ol' interweb. But who knows...I could be totally wrong.



we actually know who grounskeeper is.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I thought it was the uptight Pilgrims running away from England that caused all this crap ... ?



Clarkson on Top Gear last night on why Britain's such a great place: they sent the convicts to Australia and the God Squad to America.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 10, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> we actually know who grounskeeper is.









?


----------

